# Pellet rifle for hunting



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have 2 old pellet rifles I will sell. Both of these are very capable of putting dinner on the table. I have a friend who has taken almost 100 Squirrels with his pellet rifle this year ! These will easily take game as large as raccoon , opossum, etc. Dirt cheap to shoot with ammo costing as little as $5 per 500 rds. Both of these are multiple pump action which controls power, noise , etc. 
Both of these have gone up in value over the years & should continue to do so.

SOLD - 1. Crosman 140, .22 cal. pump. VERY nice rifle that pumps well, shoots hard & is very accurate. $110 plus shipping costs .

2. Sheridan Blue Streak .20 cal., pumps hard, shots well, & very accurate as well. Used a lot so wood & finish shows it , but is powerful & ready to hunt . I own another Sheridan that I have hunted with for over 50 years & it still puts meat on the table. $125 plus shipping.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a really nice looking Crossman. Any idea about what year that one was made?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Both are from the 1960's. The Crosman looks even better than that pix.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhhmmm.. timing isn't good.. .but I think I need to see if I can scrape up some cash.. wife willing.

Do you know if it's ever had the o-rings replaced?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

As far as I know, neither have had seals replaced, & they don't need it. Just a few drops of non-detergent 30wt motor oil every once in awhile keeps them going. Both rifles pump hard after a few strokes & hold air well. They are both ready to hunt with & need nothing.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool... I'll do some talking... but after I put a hole in the kitchen floor at the farm house, I think my wife isn't real interested in guns at the moment.. DOH! :doh:


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> Cool... I'll do some talking... but after I put a hole in the kitchen floor at the farm house, I think my wife isn't real interested in guns at the moment.. DOH! :doh:


UH-oh.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. bonehead move with a 1911... It's getting the original parts put back in it.. It's about impossible to easily lower the hammer on a live round even with two hands.. The rear safety doesn't release well on an aftermarket beavertail...

I've had the fear of that happening since I replaced it 10 years ago.. I should have went back to the original from the get go.. the gun functions well otherwise.. just doesn't like to release the hammer well if you're holding the hammer..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. I told her about it, and she said "thought you needed money for parts for the dirtbike.. "

SO.. looks like it's OK, except for the cash.. Waiting to see about a x-mas bonus for work... Hopefully something will come through and I can manage this.. 

Is someone else comes along with the cash first, my loss.. I'm gonna see what I can do though... Hopefully this next week if it's still available.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

NEVER, tell your spouse, everything !


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL... She knows about the bike.. bought it in a plastic tub... and she was sitting in the kitchen with me when I put the air vent in the floor... and we've been discussing the bonus because we both get one every year.. except this year my firm merged with another firm, and I just found out yesterday the other firm never gave a bonus... And.. I never buy a new gun without letting her know... She's into them too, She's had me buy two for her..... SOOOooooo...

I showed her the picture of the crossman.. She likes it.. Said now we could both squirrel hunting together with pellet guns since I've got another crossman, only in .177


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Crosman has been sold.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Yeah.. bonehead move with a 1911... It's getting the original parts put back in it.. It's about impossible to easily lower the hammer on a live round even with two hands.. The rear safety doesn't release well on an aftermarket beavertail...
> 
> I've had the fear of that happening since I replaced it 10 years ago.. I should have went back to the original from the get go.. the gun functions well otherwise.. just doesn't like to release the hammer well if you're holding the hammer..



that's why you run condition 1 cocked and locked the way the John Moses Browning designed it 

accidental discharge happens when lowering the hammer


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The Sheridan is still for sale & could be received by Christmas , if mailed soon. Air rifles are shipped by mail to your address & do not need to go through a firearms dealer !


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Sheridan is reduced to $120 plus shipping.


----------

